# Breeding succes in public aquriums



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

just like to share some aquaroiums succesful in breeding different piranhas. If any of you also have any info post here.

NOTE: this info was form the book "Piranhas" by Davim.M Schleser



> In 1958 and 1959 _S. Spilopleura_, the red-throated piranha or diamond piranhas, were bred at the Shedd Aqurium in Chicago in a 1,200 gallon aqurium. This may be very well have been the first captive piranha breeding of any piranha species. An article documenting these significant accomplishments was writte by William Braker, who was then the assistent curator, and appeared in the January 1960 issue of _The Aquarium Magazine_. In this case the male drove the female off after spawning was completed and took sole charge of guarding the spawn





> Another apparently nontypical replroduction of red-bellied piranhas occured at the Shedd Aqurium in 1994. In this case the eggs were scatered about the nest and 1,200 gallon tank with no significant nest gaurding preformed by either parent.





> During the summer of 1994, red-bellied piranhas were succesfully bred at the Dallas Aqurium in Texas. Twenty-five adult red-bellies and several hundred neon tetras shared a heavily planted 2,00 gallon display aqurium. The nest was constructed on a planted rock terrace in only 12 inches of water. Prior to spawning the breeding pair vigorously defended the nest site, with many of their piranha tankmates suffering wounds and damaged fins. Agfter egg laying the female guarded the nest while the male patrolled the territory immediatly surrounding it. There was no attemt by either parent to keep the neon tetras form entering the nest and gorging themselves on the eggs.





> In the spring of 1960 the Shedd Aqurium once again made history when thier black piranhas reproduced. An article by William Braker in the october 1960 issue of The Aqurium Magazine documented this even in detail. In what appears to be typical piranha behavior, the pair bit off the tops of all tops within thier selected nesting area. Spawning was a protracted affair, taking almost 4 hours. Both parents diligently guarded the spawning site for three weeks. At 23 days the fy were approximently three-quarters of an inch (19 mm) long.





> A series of black piranha spawnings, differing in some details from that at the Shedd Aqurium, was accomplished at the New York Aquarium during 1970. Th seingle pair housed in a 1,500 gallon exibition aquraium, was observed. Nestbuilding activity was observed> Spawning took place in the late afternoon and early evening. The eggs were deliverd in batches of 25 to 50 at two- to five- minute intervals over a perios od three days. The eggs were removed from the display ank and hatched in three days. The fry absorbed thier yolk sacs by the ninth day and were free swimming and feeding on live, newly hatched brine srimp 24 hours later. At one year, the young has reached a length of two inches (50mm).


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats awsome. give some of us some hope at breeding other species.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I was rereading this book a couple of days ago great info but keep in mind these were Huge tanks.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sigh i wish i have a tank that huge in my home.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

this makes it impossible for us to breed the serras and others besides reds. u need a tank over 1,000g no matter what.


----------

